# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  Spraying

## The Drone Ranger

On Thursday middle of day driving past Raspberry fields between Alyth and Blairgowrie there was a spraying operation which was drenching both sides of two rows at a time presumably fungicide
2 hours later driving back they were still at it on both sides of the road
Traditionally raspberry flowering was a great filler after rape just finished
They need bees or pollinators to get any crop at all so how can that make any sense ?

Hey! Ho! who cares I am far enough away so I won't be getting the bejesus stung out of me

----------


## The Drone Ranger

http://www.fwi.co.uk/arable/twin-spr...rape-crops.htm

Still on the subject of spraying oil seed rape this time
It's just one of the potential challenges of beekeeping these days

----------

